# [SOLVED] Driver for Onboard Audio Card



## spikeee (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

helping a friend look for audio driver for her onboard integrated audio card. the only thing i know are the following :


OS : Win XP Pro
Processor : Intel Celeron 315 Prescott
Mainboard Model : P4M266A-8235
Mainboard Chipset : VIA-P4M266 (VT8751)

Can you guys help me to find the drivers for this chipset? 
I tried googling, but with no success. Help appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## spikeee (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

Oh yes - i found some drivers from VIA here :

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1010

but i have no idea which one to download, based on the only things i know in my first post!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

Hi,

Try *this one*.


----------



## spikeee (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

thanks eneles, BUT the south bridge is VT8751, it doesn't look like it's compatible, right?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

I believe VT8751 is the North bridge - VT8235 is the south bridge.


----------



## spikeee (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

owh wh00ps :s i'm really a n00b at this ... so that's the one i need to download?

how do u know that those are the north bridge/south bridge respectively?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

I had a look at VIA's website to find out about the north bridge. :wink:
The driver should be the correct one.


----------



## spikeee (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

wheee! thanks eneles! you the best! TSF r0x0rz!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver for Onboard Audio Card*

Glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## spikeee (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks again eneles


----------

